# Prescription



## blackhawk19 (Dec 7, 2007)

A nice, calm and respectable lady went into  the pharmacy, walked up to
the pharmacist, looked straight into his eyes, and  said, 'I would like
to buy some cyanide.'
 
The pharmacist asked, 'Why in the world do you need cyanide?'

The lady replied, 'I need it to poison my husband.'

The pharmacist's eyes got big and he exclaimed, 'Lord have mercy!  I
can't give you cyanide to kill your husband. That's against the  law!
I'll lose my license! They'll throw both of us in jail! All kinds  of
bad things will happen. Absolutely not! You CANNOT have any  cyanide!'

The lady reached into her purse and pulled out a picture of her  husband
in bed with the pharmacist's wife. The pharmacist looked at the  picture
and replied, 'Well now, that's different. You didn't tell me you had  a
prescription.


----------

